# Alcool fait à la maison



## le_cochon_rose

Y a-t-il un mot pour désigner l’alcool fait à la maison, souvent illégalement ? Je cherche un terme générique, plutôt pas le nom d’un alcool concret, mais un mot, s’il existe, qui pourrait désigner justement de l’alcool fait illégalement à la maison, à l’aide d’un alambic fait de bric et de broc. Est-ce que „vitriol” serait-il un terme adéquat ? Merci en avance.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Vitriol est un terme péjoratif désignant une boisson de bien mauvaise qualité.

Je pense qu'alcool de contrebande conviendrait mieux, ou alcool maison ou encore alcool artisanal.


----------



## Nanon

La gnôle ? Voir ce site (et son avertissement : "Ne faites pas votre gnôle vous-même, c'est illégal !")
La gnôle, c'est n'importe quelle eau-de-vie, pas forcément de fabrication clandestine. Mais il semble que c'est un terme familier que les... hum... fabricants utilisent pour désigner leur "production maison".
Le vitriol, au sens figuré, est une eau-de-vie très forte et mauvaise, comme le tord-boyaux. Mais rien n'indique que tout cela soit clandestin. Il faudrait ajouter cette indication ou se fier au contexte.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut le_cochon_rose,

Je dirais comme Lacuzon, de l'alcool maison. C'est destiné à la consommation personnelle de celui qui le fait (pas destiné à la vente, donc).
Note qu'il existe encore des personnes qui sont autorisées à distiller de l'alcool chez eux en France. On les appelle les bouilleurs de cru.


----------



## Nanon

Salut Karine,

Mes grands-parents avaient le droit de bouillir , mais ils ne parlaient pas de "gnôle" : mon grand-père tenait trop à son kirsch, à son genièvre ou à sa prunelle... maison ! Le mot choisi pour désigner l'alcool en question dépend aussi, probablement, de la valeur qu'on attache à cette production.
Je n'ai pas entendu de nom spécifique en français pour les alcools maison produits illégalement ; pourtant, quand l'alambic était dans le village, nombreux étaient ceux qui devaient dépasser les quotas malgré les contrôles de la "volante" (la douane )...


----------



## Lacuzon

Deux autres termes me reviennent qui je pense pourraient correspondre :

sans étiquette
sans congé (du nom de le capsule prouvant que la cotisation de sécurité sociale a été payée)

C'est du sans étiquette ou c'est du sans congé par exemple.

Il ne vous resterait pas un peu de cordial maison de derrière les fagots par hasard ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je ne connaissais pas ces deux expressions, merci Lacuzon ! 
Seulement pour la mauvaise eau-de-vie, il me venait aussi un « tord-boyaux ».

 (si t'as du rab' de tes ancêtres Nanon, n'hésite pas ! )


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir Karine_Fr, 

Tord-boyaux, oui je connais ; par chez moi on appelle aussi ça un chasse-cousin


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Lacuzon said:


> [...] on appelle aussi ça un chasse-cousin


 et de 3 ! 
Je viens de lire aussi un riquiqui, ce qui fait 4 pour moi... 
Mais on s'éloigne de la notion d'illégalité demandée par notre petit cochon rose...


----------



## Lacuzon

J'avais également un oncle qui appelait ça une bouteille de par chez nous. C'est bizarre comme la provenance de ces eaux est toujours floue non ?


----------



## Nicomon

Lacuzon said:


> Tord-boyaux, oui je connais ; par chez moi on appelle aussi ça un chasse-cousin


 Je connaissais tord-boyaux aussi, mais pas un chasse-cousin. J'imagine qu'un équivalent québécois serait un chasse-maringouin. (Non, ça n'existe pas) 

Il me venait aussi le québécisme « bagosse » : 





> [Québec][Familier]Alcool artisanal.
> Alcool frelaté, « whisky de fabrication clandestine, le plus souvent de qualité inférieure. » (Bélisle). Le terme _baboche _en est une variante.


 
Edit :  J'ai trouvé cet article, dans lequel on parle de l'origine possible.  Bagosse.


----------



## Me-K

Ne disait-on pas souvent _de derrière les fagots_? Je ne jurerais pas que ce soit exactement ce sens, mais un certain aspect clandestin me paraissait certain.

Dans le cas exact décrit en ouverture du fil, je crois qu'on disait _la goutte_. Certains avaient leur recette à eux, qu'ils ne révélaient à personne. A ce qu'on disait, ce n'était pas toujours mauvais ...


----------



## Nanon

Me-K, la goutte, il me semble, c'est comme la gnôle ou le tord-boyaux. On peut la boire tout-à-fait légalement dans les estaminets...
Quant à "de derrière les fagots", tu n'as pas tort. Cela se réfère à mon sens à quelque chose qu'il a fallu dissimuler pour éviter de le boire avant la date, mais pas nécessairement à quelque chose de clandestin.


----------



## xmarabout

Me-K et Nanon, pas d'accord avec votre interprétation: derrière les fagots, c'est là qu'on mettait les meilleurs bouteilles, celle que l'on ne voulait pas laisser voir ou offrir à n'importe qui... Donc c'est plutôt des alcools et vins d'excellente qualité que l'on trouve "derrière les fagots". Comme le dit Nanon, il n'y a pas du tout l'aspect clandestin...


----------



## Nanon

Qu'ai-je dit d'autre, xmarabout ?
Jusqu'à présent, c'est le québécisme _bagosse_ qui se rapproche le plus de ce que le_cochon_rose recherche, mais c'est bel et bien un québécisme.
Toutefois, on pourrait peut-être retenir l'idée d'un alcool frelaté, c'est-à-dire trafiqué, coupé avec d'autres substances. Dans ce cas, c'est le procédé qui est illégal mais pas le produit en soi.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut tout le monde,

Pour ceux et celles qui n'auraient pas cliqué le lien que j'ai mis en Edit au post #11, je précise qu'on y explique que le mot « bagosse » serait dérivé (en fait une déformation) de *bagasse* (lien vers la définition du TLFI).


----------



## Nanon

Salut Nico,

Oui, je connais la bagasse. Mais je ne suis pas sûre que la canne à sucre fasse bon ménage avec l'alcool de grain ou de pomme de terre, si le_cochon_rose recherche un terme qui traduise une réalité polonaise...


----------



## Me-K

Il faut s'entendre: j'utilise _clandestin_ au sens second - ce qu'on se réserve -, alors qu'au sens premier il peut sous-entendre en effet _folâtré_. En France, nous n'avons pas connu la Prohibition, et le trafic d'alcool est puni ultra-sévèrement. Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'on ne se demande jamais ce qu'on boit ou, trop tard, ce qu'on a bu. 

Oui, _de derrière les fagots_, ça veut dire le meilleur ... qu'on ne montre pas à n'importe qui et qu'on réserve souvent aux connaisseurs ou aux grandes occasions. C'est bien ce sens que j'avais en tête.

Le_ tord-boyaux_, soit c'est dit par plaisanterie, soit ça porte bien son nom.

Il me semble que _la goutte_ était le terme consacré pour les alcools faits maison du temps des bouilleurs de cru. Ce qui me paraît certain, c'est qu'on ne disait jamais _la goutte_ pour des alcools circulant dans le commerce. Dans mon esprit c'est moins net pour _la_ _gnôle_, quoique ce soit presque synonyme: j'y vois une façon familière mais générale de parler. La _gnôle_, pour moi, on ne sait pas trop si c'est de la bonne ou pas. _La goutte_, il y aurait comme un peu de respect dans ce mot.

Maintenant, il est possible que les bouilleurs de cru ayant fini de disparaître - en France du moins -, les usages évoluent. Cela peut dépendre encore des régions.

16h55 "maison", "fait à la maison", en France ça ne veut jamais dire _folâtré, ou _alors ce serait dit avec beaucoup de mépris pour cette maison.


----------



## Nicomon

Nanon said:
			
		

> Oui, je connais la bagasse. Mais je ne suis pas sûre que la canne à sucre fasse bon ménage avec l'alcool de grain ou de pomme de terre


 
Salut Nanon,

Non, moi non plus je ne suis pas sûre. Je ne suggérais pas vraiment « bagasse » (je connaissais même pas le mot). 
Je partageais seulement ma découverte de l'origine possible du québécisme « bagosse »... au cas où ça intéresse quelqu'un.


----------



## Geyerfalck

Nanon said:


> ...je ne suis pas sûre que la canne à sucre fasse bon ménage avec l'alcool de grain ou de pomme de terre...


 
En revanche, il existe des "rhums arrangés" de derrière les fagots, qui font très bon ménage avec les plantes et les fruits !!!


----------



## Lacuzon

Je viens de relire la question d'origine : _fait illégalement à la maison, à l’aide d’un alambic fait de bric et de broc_ et le mot le plus approprié que je vois est clandestin

Mais bon de l'alcool clandestin, voyons, cela n'existe pas en France !  Sauf peut-être du temps du mexicain. 

Faudrait poser la question à un rat de cave ! 

PS : J'ai un collègue normand qui appelle cela un pousse, pour pousse-café, logiquement un calvados donc, mais malheureusement, le normand sait s'adapter.


----------



## Me-K

Dans mon post qui porte le numéro 18, j'ai utilisé _folâtré_ au lieu de _frelaté_, et je n'ai plus la main pour rectifier.
_
Folâtrer_ existe, qui veut dire une chose beaucoup plus plaisante,_ papillonner _etc.

Mes excuses à tous, et encore merci Nanon.


----------



## Nanon

De rien, Me-K !
Je dois dire que même si celui-ci n'existe pas, un _*alcool folâtré _ doit être bien plus agréable au palais et sûrement moins nocif qu'un alcool frelaté ... À la tienne !


----------



## Lacuzon

Avant de le boire il est frelaté, après il fait folâtrer


----------



## Me-K

En plus j'avais déjà fait cette faute, c'était vraiment mal enregistré dans ma tête. Je me relis souvent, à cause de mes fautes, mais ici j'aurais pu me relire mille fois sans rien voir, alors que je savais très bien ce que veut dire _folâtrer_. Le disque dur de mon cerveau est réfractaire à _frelater_, il n'en veut vraiment pas.


----------

